# Help Me Choose a Baby!



## Stacykins (Mar 9, 2012)

And also, if you have any name suggestions, please toss them out! The farm prefix is Happy Tailz, so the registered name must be no longer than 30 characters including the Happy Tails prefix and actual name. 

These are four doeling kids that I get to choose one kid from. These are pictures from the breeder. Pretty amazing that the doe gave birth to a quad of all girls! 

Doeling 1






Doeling 2. I really like her! Not just her color, she looks nice and strong! 





Doeling 3






Aaaand doeling 4! 





What do you think? Who should I bring home? I am waiting on another first and second choice doe on the farm to produce (a doe I REALLY want a kid out of because she has amaaaazing udders and teats!), so I don't need to decide tonight! 

As for names, I'm almost thinking of a chocolately/sugary sweet type name. Like Godiva. But I am awful at naming. Please make suggestions!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> And also, if you have any name suggestions, please toss them out! The farm prefix is Happy Tailz, so the registered name must be no longer than 30 characters including the Happy Tails prefix and actual name.
> 
> These are four doeling kids that I get to choose one kid from. These are pictures from the breeder. Pretty amazing that the doe gave birth to a quad of all girls!
> 
> ...


I love Doeling #2 She has beautiful coloring.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd probably go with doeling #2


----------



## Mills1950 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep #2 -----she is beautiful and good structure!!!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Mar 9, 2012)

I like #2 and you could name her Caramel


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 9, 2012)

Doeling #2


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

I think you should go with your gut.  Pick the one of the four you really like and then when you see the other new kids, pick from that group the one you really like.  Then choose between the two.  Our opinion isn't important.  It's what you feel good about that counts.

As for names.  My first thought is that half of  us on this website have Caramel, Cookie, Brownie, Cinnamon, and Oreo for names.  Try something unique and different or something really ordinary with a twist.    How a very sweet character from your favorite book?  Or maybe someone that you really admire who is sweet and special.  Another thing you can do is wait until you have her and see what her personality is like and name her on that basis.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd say doeling #2.  It is hard to tell with little ones but she does seem to have the best angles.  Do you have pics of her dam?   Colors are pretty too!  Which one are you sending me?


----------



## jessica_1285 (Mar 9, 2012)

They are all adorable!  I'd choose #2....great Color.  I like #4 also  Godiva is a cute name...her nickname could be Diva!   (Truffle,  tootsie,  Ferrero, Baby Ruth lol


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 9, 2012)

Yea Queen Mum, I am going to stay away from those names you listed, just because they are kinda overused! But I am really bad at naming 

Pearce Pastures, her dam is pictured here, the doe  Happy Tailz SR Queto Taco Bell . The same doe had quads last year, too!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

I would also say doe #2 but they are all cuties


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh I'm with you, I love the color and looks of #2!  They are all cute but she just seems to know how cute she is!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

yup, based on color, I'd go with #2!


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

#2, definitely.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 9, 2012)

I like #2 because she has the most white on her head and I love how her shoulders are a darker shade.   Name suggestion is:  Creme Brulee and call her Cremey for short.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

On the name thing,  I thought

Happy Tailz Waggin Train (tails waggin', waggin' train........get it?!!!!  hahahaha) I had another cup of coffee

Or 

Happy Tailz Creme Divine

Or

Happy Tailz Lady Godiva

or 

Happy Tailz Sweet Thang

or 

Happy Tailz Chocolate Taco

or

Happy Tailz No more coffee for RTG

Really, folks, bad idea on the coffee


----------



## sunny (Mar 10, 2012)

Tiramisu

 Made with Lady Fingers, Whipped topping, Rum, Kahlua, yummy


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 10, 2012)

I also like the way #2 is put together...and since her dam has the taco bell spanish type theme going...how bout *Happy Tailz Queso Flameado*?


I know...TRANSLATED it means flaming cheese....but you could call her Flame for short...just a thought....


Or *Happy Tailz Chica Bonita* and call her Chica, or even Bonny....that one is like "pretty girl"...unless they have one with that name already...

I like to stick with themes and such sometimes....it makes it easier to remember who came from who where and when you know?

hhmmmm....

Or *Happy Tailz Suave de Caramela* - that's "smooth caramel"

Or *Happy Tails Canela y Caramela *- that's "cinnamon and caramel" - and call her Nelly for short or Mel even...


Just a couple thoughts sticking with the theme her dam was rocking on her own papers


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Like Godiva


 I'm not thinking of the chocolate tho, but Lady Godiva her self.
I like #2 as well. But their colors can change so much some times.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, Lady Godiva is definitely standing out, I actually was thinking of her too!

EggsForIHOP, awesome name suggestions. I'd not thought of a Spanish theme after her Mom!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 10, 2012)

I really like #1 and #2


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 10, 2012)

I like Fajita for a name since momma's name is taco bell. Or Pepsi since they sell pepsi products there


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 10, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I like Fajita for a name since momma's name is taco bell. Or Pepsi since they sell pepsi products there


I REALLY like Pepsi - Fajita is cute, but be careful or people might think that's what you intend to turn a goat into


----------



## mama24 (Mar 10, 2012)

We named our goats after character's in our kids' favorite anime, Naruto. We named them Tsunade (who is actually a Japanese folk heroine) and Shizune, who is Tsunade's sidkick in the cartoon. Our cat also has a Japanese name, Momo, but the rest of our animals have random names. lol


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 10, 2012)

So after much deliberation (and thank you for all the awesome suggestions! I would've been so lost without them!) I settled on getting the second kid (obvious, haha!) and she will be named Dulce de Leche. Literally Spanish for "sweet of milk" but also the name of a sweet, caramelized milk! Often made from goat's milk in parts of the world where milk cows aren't so common. That will make her full name Happy Tailz Dulce de Leche, which is 26 characters so it is within the 30 character limit for a registered name!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> So after much deliberation (and thank you for all the awesome suggestions! I would've been so lost without them!) I settled on getting the second kid (obvious, haha!) and she will be named Dulce de Leche. Literally Spanish for "sweet of milk" but also the name of a sweet, caramelized milk! Often made from goat's milk in parts of the world where milk cows aren't so common. That will make her full name Happy Tailz Dulce de Leche, which is 26 characters so it is within the 30 character limit for a registered name!


 Congrats, can't wait for you to get her. Love the name too. Hopefully she will live up to her name and be sweet.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 10, 2012)

I LOVE that one!  I have a friend whose daughter is named Dulce...what a LOVELY name for a lovely little goat!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the name!   Good choice!  Caramel with a twist.   Very creative.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 10, 2012)

2 2 2 2 2 2 2


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 11, 2012)

I know you already named her but I thought of another cute one this morning. You"ve heard of Mexican Jumping Beans?? Well I was watching my baby goats bouncing this morning & thought of jumping bean as a name.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Mar 11, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I know you already named her but I thought of another cute one this morning. You"ve heard of Mexican Jumping Beans?? Well I was watching my baby goats bouncing this morning & thought of jumping bean as a name.


Same thing happend with me yesterday watching my bottle buckling. Lol

Congrats! I love the name.  I my self am rather random when it comes to names...and it can take me days, even weeks to come up with one.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 11, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> And also, if you have any name suggestions, please toss them out! The farm prefix is Happy Tailz, so the registered name must be no longer than 30 characters including the Happy Tails prefix and actual name.
> 
> These are four doeling kids that I get to choose one kid from. These are pictures from the breeder. Pretty amazing that the doe gave birth to a quad of all girls!
> 
> ...


One?... not possible, take them all !! (of course you can't just have one because they don't do well as singles..)


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 11, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> One?... not possible, take them all !! (of course you can't just have one because they don't do well as singles..)


Don't worry, I won't be keeping any goats singly. I am waiting on another kid from a different doe, and I will pick them up together!


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 11, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Hillsvale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get four... four I say, much more fun.


----------

